
I was a teacher for 17 years, but I couldn’t read or write (2018) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-43700153
======
throwaway1two3
I'm 47 and have just started learning some serious math.

Born in a developing country, without any formal education, around the age of
15 I began teaching myself English. Worked in medical transcription for about
18 years. When I was 42, as a hobby I began teaching myself programming. At
the age of 45, I got a job as a Sr. software engineer/data analyst at a
company ranked below 10 on the 2019 Fortune 500, and about 10 months into the
job, they made me part of a team working on ML projects. Last month, I lost my
job because of visual impairment (I'm extremely myopic).

Now I've decided to take a break and then begin putting myself back on track
again.

